# Calling all Swashbuckling Sparrows



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Peterose, don't forget the Blooper Head Gear so you can be totally authentic


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn I could of sworn that was a nike!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I recommend CA Boots for... well.. boots. They do some great Sparrow boots at reasonable prices. The big question is whether you are planning on wearing this costume regularly, or is it a one time halloween thing? 
You can also get some regular 'cowboy' boots at a thrift store and built the bucket top to fit them. I've done this several times in the past for various pirate costumes.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Man, as much I adore Cap. Jack Sparrow, it really depends on the purpose of your Jack and budget.....


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

CA boots are 300$ I'm probably going with the sith camaro tutorial on this one, maybe in the future I'll get a pair of caboots. But like all of my costumes my purpose will be that of halloween, as accurate as possible and as inexpensive as possible, and who am I kidding, I do plan on using this one again.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

I checked out your albums and I think your Jack Sparrow costume turned out great! 

Nicely done there matey.....!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That really is one AWESOME Jack Sparrow, my friend!! Nicely done.


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

Oi thanks mates! 

The boots were really tough and the tutorials provided on the jack sparrow websites aren't very effective. Plus the guys on those websites critisize the smallest details so it drove me to try harder. My boots are homemade (Suede glued to a pair of womens boots) and the vest, coat, and pants are tailored. I made the wig meself! It would be my pleasure to be the resident Halloweenforum Jack sparrow go-to guy if anyone ever needs help, and I'd be a lot more forgiving than most in terms of accuracy. Cause there's more I could of done but $$$ 
This costs about 7-900$ and you can even pay upwards of 4000$ if you're not careful.


----------

